# Chengdu---typically leisure city in China



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9460[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9481[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9866[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9874[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9875[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9878[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9879[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9887[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9898[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9901[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9906[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9912[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9923[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9934[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9940[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_9970[/IMG]


----------



## crskyline (Oct 23, 2009)

octopushadow127 said:


> [/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_1610[/IMG]


Which area is this?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

chengdu and hangzhou are so similar.


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

crskyline said:


> Which area is this?


Kuan Xiang Zi, in the central of Chengdu, the buildings in this area are traditional Chinese architercture.


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

oliver999 said:


> chengdu and hangzhou are so similar.


I agree with you:cheers:


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0029[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0027[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0158[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0154[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0151[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0145[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0144[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0142[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0138[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0137[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0136[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0133[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0131[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0126[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0125[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0124[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0103[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0098[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0090[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0079[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0069[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0068[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0064[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0056[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0053[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0049[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0044[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0039[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0167[/IMG]


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful photos from Chengdu....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice updates from Chengdu


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0297[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0250[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

Resident Building
Large Population is a big problem.








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0323[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0321[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

Lan kwai Fone Chengdu








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0301[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0295[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0238[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0272[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0271[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0269[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0268[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0311[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0337[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0296[/IMG]


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Chengdu growth so fast!:cheers:


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Hey everyone. This my first post here... :cheers1:

Nice pictures from Chengdu BTW. :cheers:


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

The University Of Sichuan in Chengdu








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0379[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0376[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0368[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0367[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0382[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0397[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0409[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0426[/IMG]


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Wait, do I see a twin supertall/skyscraper under construction?


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0414[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

Resident Building








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0429[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0437[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_0439[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

everywhere said:


> ^^ Wait, do I see a twin supertall/skyscraper under construction?


two buildings are under construction .. 
BTW:both of buildings are resident building, and it has 206m high..hno:


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

cross-post from skaaal



skaaal said:


> Chengdu ---- the old city center，although it's the old part of the city but it is still updating very quickly


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

cross-post by skaaal:




skaaal said:


> *Chengdu ---- the old city center ----- Sichuan Province 、western China *
> 
> 
> There is a river aroud the city's old center, which is just like a lady wearing the necklace. The Chengdu people call it mother river and along the riverside you can enjoy Chengdu's fantastic night life - different styles of bars 、 restaurants、KTVs、shopping malls , all you can imagine


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

aircraft warning lights on the highrises seems to be more common in Chengdu than in other chinese cities, Is the airport close to the city center?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

^^

yes, quite close, it's surrounded by suburbs.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive photos...


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Chengdu City at Night 成都夜色 by olvwu | 莫方, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Chengdu, especially those night ones


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

@octopushadow127: Thanks for sharing the latest Chengdu photos...


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Where is my lane!

Published on Sep 9, 2012 by Giovanni Crespi (up to 1080p)







What's this (it's not Mix C)?

Published on Jul 25, 2012 by vyonyxtv


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4383[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4341[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4374[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4244[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4256[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4260[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4272[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4277[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4282[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

By globetrekimages


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice slow-rthyem-life style city.


----------

